# Better Carpet?....



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been looking at different carpets for med-light tanks..

Which do you guys think is best out of the following...


Glosso
HC Cuba (Dwarf Baby Tears)
Riccia Fluitans
Dwarf Hairgrass
Fissidens Splachnobryoides


Also are there any other types any of you would recommend?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

_Glosso _is quite good, and will carpet quickly.

HC is also excellent, but is a pain to plant initially. If you are not using dry start method, it is even worse.

_Riccia _will not stay down itself, and will require that you sandwich it or weigh it down somehow.

Dwarf Hairgrass will grow quite rapidly also.

_Fissidens splachnobryoides_ will carpet very slowly.


----------



## MrCollings (Aug 13, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> _Glosso _is quite good, and will carpet quickly.
> 
> HC is also excellent, but is a pain to plant initially. If you are not using dry start method, it is even worse.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the fast reply!! Not sure what I am going with yet for carpeting (but getting some HC for sure), but now i at least know a little more bout them.

Thanks!!!


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i like hairgrass but thats just me
it will eventually cover your tank if you plant the stems away from eachother
i heard trimming speeds up this process but i dont see any progress when i trim
co2 is great too


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I like the Glosso. I had a hard time with the HC Cuba. It seemed like I needed more light but I should have had enough.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

HC usually tends to be more picky about CO2 levels, rather than lighting levels.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

How about utricularia graminifolia ??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

UG also prefers good CO2 and good fertilization (much like HC).


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> UG also prefers good CO2 and good fertilization (much like HC).


do they even sell it here in toronto??

whats the common name of UG??


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a *dwarf hairgrass* and it's growing fine. Not as fast as I expected, but fine.
It's not so bright green as cuba.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> do they even sell it here in toronto??
> 
> whats the common name of UG??


I believe Menagerie occasionally carries it. I also heard rumours that BA's Mississauga sometimes has it.

I don't know if anyone on the forums sells it; everytime I posted a want ad, nobody seems to have any.

_Utricularia graminifolia_ is the full name.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

*UG*

I saw UG at BA Oakville many times.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> I believe Menagerie occasionally carries it. I also heard rumours that BA's Mississauga sometimes has it.
> 
> I don't know if anyone on the forums sells it; everytime I posted a want ad, nobody seems to have any.
> 
> _Utricularia graminifolia_ is the full name.


I see it time to time at the Scarborough BAs too.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I got some to spair if u really want some. But I havent seen any around, I got mine from local guys. All are good in my opinion, just depends on what effect you are looking for. More of a fluffy thick look, you probably want HC, a bit more of a coarse look you might want UG. and If you want more of a junglly feeling, and if you will want to go with glosso. Hair grass grows in quick, you can trim it down for forground or leave it for mid ground/taller foreground (you might want that if you have other bigger plants to keep the same large plant look)


----------

